# The good deals don't last long, Part II



## Oilit (Jul 27, 2022)

This was on Facebook last Friday for $400.00 listed as an "antique bicycle", by Saturday night it was gone. If someone on here got it, congratulations! I'm still mopping up tears.


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2022)

You got to be quick! Someone got a deal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Helluva deal for a Four Gill!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 27, 2022)

Sometimes being the quickest doesn't  do it. Sometimes being  sketchy and immoral gets you the item.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sometimes being the quickest doesn't  do it. Sometimes being  sketchy and immoral gets you the item.



You're right, I was cheated! Where's Rudy Giuliani and Sidney Powell, I'm going to overturn the sale!


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sometimes being the quickest doesn't  do it. Sometimes being  sketchy and immoral gets you the item.



You speak from experience?…🤣🤣. All jokes of course.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sometimes being the quickest doesn't  do it. Sometimes being  sketchy and immoral gets you the item.



I've seen more times that not it being an unscrupulous seller who makes a deal and then backs out when there's an extra buck to be made. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Jul 27, 2022)

In this case the seller seemed legitimate. She wouldn't give me her phone number, she said her identity had been stolen once and she didn't give it out. She did finally gave me the address (eastern PA) but I would have had to drive all night to get there early Saturday.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 28, 2022)

after missing a Schwinn Panther (?) with springer and forebrake for $200.00 I started looking at Craigslist all throughout the day at work. now Craigslist is blocked on my work computer. 😩 .. never found a deal like that though.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 29, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> after missing a Schwinn Panther (?) with springer and forebrake for $200.00 I started looking at Craigslist all throughout the day at work. now Craigslist is blocked on my work computer. 😩 .. never found a deal like that though.



There was a pretty nice Phantom with a forebrake that came up locally a few weeks back. The first price listed wasn't bad and I was going to go look at it that weekend, but then he dropped the price and it didn't last to the weekend. There's a retired man about an hour north of me and he cleaned it up and listed it for sale the next week, asking roughly seven times what he paid for it. If you have a job, it's tough to compete with some of these retired guys! But at least I can still pull up Craigslist on my work computer!


----------



## Dra (Jul 30, 2022)

Just look at it like it wasn’t meant to be and move on some day you’ll be lucky. There was a rambler chainless 99% og on eBay that sold for $1100 ouch the trick is trying to buy something when everyone is sleeping good luck


----------

